

Snocap melting away - nickb
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/14340

======
acgourley
If Snocap failed to turn a profit, it isn't because the margins for music are
slim, it is because they failed to run their business lean enough. All they
had to do was provide a profile widget and market it. From the sound of the
article, they were trying to do a lot more, and their overhead was too high.

It's too bad - I really like Snocap, often times its the only way for me to
buy non-drm music electronically from smaller artists.

